# JSP: Wo liegen die Beans



## TheRocker (14. Mai 2004)

Diese Frage habe ich auch schon unter "Anfängerfragen" gepostet. Dort konnte mir leider niemand helfen. Ich frage mich, wo die Beans abgelegt werden. Das Beispiel aus dem O'Reilly-Buch "Java Server Pages" (Kapitel 5, UserInfo) funktioniert zwar (Beispiele downgeloaded) nur finde ich in der neuen Ordner-Struktur nicht diese Bean.


```
<jsp:useBean 
      id="userInfo" 
      class="com.ora.jsp.beans.userinfo.UserInfoBean">
      <jsp:setProperty name="userInfo" property="*" />
</jsp:useBean>
```

Das neue Verzeichnis mit den Beispielen liegt in "ora" unter "webapps". (Ganz normal im Tomcat, also ohne J2EE). Wo finde ich jetzt die UserInfoBean?

Stefan


----------



## TheRocker (18. Mai 2004)

Bitte, bitte, bitte. Kann mal jemand einem Anfänger helfen?  :cry: 

Müsste es nicht eine "UserInfoBean.class" geben, damit das Beispiel funktioniert? Also, das Beispiel funktioniert ja, aber die Datei gibt es nicht auf meiner Festplatte.  :roll: Nur eine "UserInfoBean.java" - wenn ich da irgend etwas drin ändere, z.B. einen Methodennamen ändere (um einen Fehler zu provozieren), läuft das Beispiel wie bisher. Anscheinend wird auf die "UserInfoBean.java" gar nicht zugegriffen.

Bitte helft mir.

Stefan


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

wenn es eine Klasse com.ora.jsp.beans.userinfo.UserInfoBean gibt, muss es eine Ordner Struktur geben die wie folgt aussieht:
com/ora/jsp/beans/userinfo/

wenn es ein tomcat project ist müsste doch im webapps von tomcat ein .war file der Webapplikation liegen - das ist im prinzip nichts anderes als ein jar file - d.h. schau es dir mal mit einem Entpacker an, da müsste dann diese Ordner Struktur drin sein und dann auch dei Bean


----------



## TheRocker (18. Mai 2004)

Ja, es sind Beispiele für Tomcat. War-Dateien sind allerdings nicht vorhanden. Aber in dem downgeloadeten Verzeichnis liegt ein weiteres, WEB-INF, und in diesem ein lib-Verzeichnis. Dort finde ich ein paar Jar-Dateien. Nur heisst keine von denen "UserInfoBean" oder ähnlich. Vielleicht muss das auch nicht so sein und die gesuchte Klasse befindet sich in einer dieser Jar-Dateien. Was muss ich machen, um die zu entpacken? (Ich besitze keine besonderen Tools, programmiere sozusagen zufuss.) Ist es denn richtig, dass die Beans in eine Jar-Datei gehören? Und woher "weiss" JSP wie die Jar-Datei heisst, b.z.w. wie kann ich das in Erfahrung bringen?

Hoffentlich sind da nicht zu viele Fragen.

Stefan


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

ich arbeite erst seit kurzem mit Tomcat / Jsps und Struts - daher weiß ich nicht genau was bei einem "normalen" Tomcat projekt der fall ist,

aber was du runtergeladen bzw. du musst doch irgendwas ins Tomcat verzeichnis webapps getan haben ?
Allg. kannst du jar entpacken mit jedem Packer (WinZip usw) oder per Kommandozeile und der jar Option -x


----------



## TheRocker (18. Mai 2004)

Ja. Das runtergeladene Verzeichnis habe ich im Tomcat in den webapps-Ordner kopiert. Das sind dann ein paar weitere Verzeichnisse mit verschieden JSPs und WEB-INF. Und dort sind unter lib die Jar-Dateien. Das Entpacken war erfolgreich. Dort liegt tatsächlich die von mir gesuchte Klasse (inklusive der Verzeichnis-Struktur).   Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter. Okay, wenn ich jetzt etwas ändern möchte, muss ich die entspechende Java-Datei ändern, die Klasse erzeugen und dann ein neues Jar-Archiv erzeugen. Das hebe ich mir für später auf.  :wink: 

Vielen Dank

Stefan


----------

